# PC startet nicht



## xKrypton1412 (18. Februar 2021)

Guten Abend!
Da mein fast 10 Jahre alter PC so langsam den Geist aufgibt, dachte ich mir ich baue mir mal einen selber. Also kommen wir auch schon zum Problem. Ich habe alle Bauteile wie die Anleitungen dies beschreiben angeschlossen. Jedoch startet der PC nicht wenn ich den Power Button vom Gehäuse betätige. Obwohl die Mainboard Beleuchtung schon funktioniert. Benötige dringend Hilfe bin mit meinem Latein langsam echt am Ende.
Zu meinen Bauteilen:
Mainboard: Asus ROG Strix Z490-E
CPU: Intel Core i7-10700
Netzteil: Be Quiet BN299
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16 GB
Gehäuse:  MSI MPG Gungnir 110R
Festplatte: Samsung 870 QVO 2 TB
Was mir jetzt gerade aufgefallen ist, mein Netzteil hat nur einen EATX12V Stecker, jedoch hat das mainboard noch einen weiteren EATX12V_2 Eingang könnte es da dran liegen, dass der Pc nicht hoch fährt ?


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2021)

xKrypton1412 schrieb:


> Was mir jetzt gerade aufgefallen ist, mein Netzteil hat nur einen EATX12V Stecker, jedoch hat das mainboard noch einen weiteren EATX12V_2 Eingang könnte es da dran liegen, dass der Pc nicht hoch fährt ?


Nö, den zweiten Anschluss musst du nicht besetzen.


----------

